# Enable Triple Buffer in D3D



## flaxfrogfriend (Jul 26, 2007)

Its just a Feature Request.

Both Catalyst and Ati Tray Tools have this option but only for Opengl apps. No D3D I think.
With Riva Tuner and DirectX Tweaker we can enable this for d3d. Its not a registry trick; the programs need to stay opened in background. .
May we have this at Driver Tweaks session of ATITool?  will be nice.

http://www.ocworkbench.com/2006/articles/DXtweaker/
^^^^About triple buffering in d3d games:^^^^


----------

